# Bettas got raised scales



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

for the past week my betta has been very motionless, all he does is get under my ball of java moss and lay there. The reason he is acting this way is because I had a major change of ph in just a few minutes from 7.4, to 6.4 (dont ask please) 

ph-7.1
nitrites-dont know but should be fine____have had no fish die lately, and ive
done lots of water changes lately.
nitrates- dont know but should be fine 
gh- is up there quite a bit, dont know the exact raeding, but up there *alot*

ive treated him a few times in the past week in a jar, in the tank with bettafix, but nothing seems to work. i finally changed the filter floss on my tetra whisper filter, after about 8 months (rinsed bi-weekly) I have two filters on the tank, aquaclear 140GPH, and tetra whisper 90GPH.
and i also changed the carboon in my awuaclear filter.

right now i have the betta in a jar, in the tank, floating in a breeding net. with 3 drops of bettafix and some java moss for him to rest in. 
his scales are a little bit raised, but not totaly the pinecone effect.

any help would be greatly appreciated, as i would hate to loose my betta

thanks guys!!!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

"dont know but should be fine" isn't an accurate answer. You need to know exactly what they and the ammonia are. If you don't have a test kit, take a sample to the LFS/LPS and they'll test it for free. Tell them you need exact numbers, not "fine" or "good." There may be other issues aside from the pH that's causing him to be ill. 

Bettafix is not nearly as good as Melafix. Its the same active ingredient, only very dilute. You'll need more than 3 drops, that's for sure. And you can't just treat a few times, treatment must be constant for at least 7 days, longer is usually better, until the symptoms go away. However, I'm not sure Bettafix is going to do anything for the problem. 

Are there any other symptoms aside from it being listless and having protruding scales?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

no there arent any other signs than not moving much and raised scales.
All of the other fish in the tank are doing extremely well, just not the betta.
he does have an appetite, and his colours dont look to bad (still not go dthough

would pimafix work just as well as melafix? or do i need the melafix?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Hes doing worse now just hanging there with his mouth towards the top, and his colours are looking horrible now:-(


----------



## Loganvillebetta (Aug 3, 2006)

SpoiledFishies said:


> Hes doing worse now just hanging there with his mouth towards the top, and his colours are looking horrible now:-(


Where are the scales raised? How is his belly? It might be a case of dropsy, which is a lethal and contagious disease. I need more info in order to help you.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Dropsy is not a disease, nor is dropsy contagious. Dropsy is the result of an underlying problem (could be bacterial, could be disease). If the scales are pineconeing, it is NORMALLY too late to treat (but not always). You need to find the underlying problem and treat that. I can guarantee you melafix will not work, no matter how long you use it.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Alright I got as much tested as i could (they didnt have nitrites)

nitrates are about 2-4 rpm
ammonia is perfect, which is odd.

ill post some picutres, its a brand new camera (got today) so it may take me a few minutes to get the picutres on here.

so if he has dropsy is it to late?

oh yeah i just got some melafix while i was out


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Could be but not necessarily. Are you seeing any other symptoms of infections/disease? Brownish patches, finrot, anything that can lead to a proper diagnoses?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i dont really see anything, he just hangs there with his mouth to the top, and thats it.
his bottom fins, right where they meet the body is kinda brown, but thats probolee just from stress.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

He's doing better today!!! but i have to leave, and i wont be back until sunday. so what should i do? leave the betta in the jar, or put him in the tank?
Right now hes kinda swimming in the jar (not much room) but he isn't hanging there, he's floatings like healthy fish, instead of like this / .....hes like this ---.

I couledent figure out how to resize the pictures on this camera, my other camera was so much easier


----------

